# Looking for Opinions on a Few Risers / Limbs



## CEM (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm currently shooting a Samick Privilege. I was thinking of upgrading both the riser (want a 25” one, cut farther past center, with grips that can be swapped out) and limbs (mostly for the new-toy factor, but also hoping to pick up some arrow speed). Narrowed down to a few options in my price range and I was looking for people's opinions on these options. The Privilege is my first Oly bow and I'm rather unfamiliar with the next-step-up options. Thanks in advance to anyone who responds.

Risers:

Samick Vision
W&W/SF Premium (I'm leaning most towards this one but don't own any W&W products)
Hoyt Horizon
Cartel Fantom

Limbs:
Samick Universal Carbon
W&W Sebastian Flute Premium Carbon

-CEM


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

hoyt formula series even the excel formula shoots great and lots of limb configurations from hoyt and price and quality and construction material ..


----------



## PRES 10 (Dec 16, 2007)

I will say that I have no first hand experience with any of these risers, but I have been doing similar research as you and have heard great things about the Horizon and SF Premium.

As far as limbs go I'll let someone else handle that I have no experience in carbon limbs.


----------



## hwjchan (Oct 24, 2011)

I'd recommend against the Samick Vision. It's a great riser, but there've been issues with alignment because the limb pockets are slightly off in their dimensions resulting in poor alignment. There's a thread on Archery Interchange about the situation. I've heard good things about the SF Forged Plus, which is in the same price range as the Vision.


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

I have a Horizon with the Samick Universal limbs and love it so far, However i shot a Sf Premium the other day with Samick Extreme limbs and it was a bit smoother, but i think it was because of the $500 limbs. To be honest i couldn't tell the difference between them and far as quality or feel in the two Risers.

I second the motion on the Samick Vision, Wasnt impressed personally didnt like the feel of the riser in my hand. Cant pinpoint why just wasnt for me. However price tag is the same as the Horizon $249ish


----------



## larcher90 (Dec 8, 2010)

The issues with alignment on the Vision honestly shouldn't be called issues; they're a full-on and significant design flaw, at least for the Vision I, which is what I think Lancaster is currently selling. Essentially, when redesigning the dovetail, they forgot that it's supposed to stop the bushing in the limb at a certain point, so that the limbs bottom out at the bottom of the limb fork, an area not built to take all the force that is exerted there during a shot. The only real fix is to machine new alignment dowels, which is incredibly expensive; I would advise avoiding the riser altogether. Even though other than the alignment issues it is a nice riser, the alignment issues caused my sight settings to change, occasionally from shot to shot, and could ultimately have damaged my limbs. The archery interchange thread that has been linked previously (http://www.archery-interchange.net/f11/how-far-eh-what-29086/) contains all this information, just spread out over 11 pages.

The short version: don't buy a Vision I, it has a significant design flaw.


----------



## DK Lieu (Apr 6, 2011)

Vision 1 does indeed have a serious design flaw, precisely as described by Larcher, which pretty much makes it impossible to keep the limbs aligned. Vision 2 does not have the flaw, and appears to be a sound riser.


----------



## CEM (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I'll cross the Vision off the list. 

Anyone else have any experience with the W&W Premium? Curious to know if the grip is interchangeable on it, can't tell from the pic for sure. Anyone tried the Fantom or either set of limbs?

Thanks.

-CEM,


----------



## beerbudget (Feb 5, 2011)

I have both the Horizon and WW Premium. Love the Horizon, it's light, nice handling and dead on accurate. The WW Premium is a nuisance to adjust because it has the Winstar 2 type of limb bolt adjustment - needs a special wrench.


----------



## m013690 (Sep 3, 2011)

I had a SF Premium for a long while and loved it. Still have it as my back-up bow. It's a great riser, and I have never had a complaint about it. I've never heard/read anyone else complain about them either. I liked everything about it so much that I Stayed with Win&Win when I upgraded to the Winex riser.

As for the adjustmet, I didn't think it was that bad at all. Yes, it requires a special wrench, but they give you that, so you put it in your toolbox with all the rest, and you're done. It may not be the simplest system, but it's not the worst either, and I really didn't find it to be too difficult.

I can't speak for the others you asked about, but I've got a lot of experience with this one and I would (and do) highly recommend it to anyone I run into who's looking for a recurve riser.


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

On the advice of a very experinced coach and accomplished Mechanical Engineer, I just bought the Samick Vision 2 riser from Alternatives for $200 delivered to my door. It hasn't arrived yet, but when it does, I'm willing to bet it will marry up with my ILF limbs perfectly.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Vision 2 is pretty nifty piece of kit. Cheaper Hoyts have had twisting problems. But which maker wouldn't have those these days. (Well, Italians don't, but...)


----------



## larcher90 (Dec 8, 2010)

The Vision 1 was a lovely riser... except for the alignment problem, which is a huge one. If they've fixed it for the Vision 2, it's likely an excellent riser overall.


----------



## hwjchan (Oct 24, 2011)

:embara: Perhaps I may have understated it a bit. I'm actually replacing my Vision 1 with something else because of the alignment problems.


----------



## Ranger 50 (Mar 2, 2012)

I just purchased the SF Premium and couldn't be happier. I researched the hell out of the beg/int riser and it has the most bang for the buck. It comes with an SF arrow rest and plunger. I matched it up w/ the SF Premium Carbon limbs and it is great for my level of skill. I expect it to get me through the next 3-5 years and my entry into competition. It all matched up with my price point to enter the sport. Big problem right now is availability. Everything in all lines is back ordered. All manufactureres need to get their feces gathered in one spot. They are missing a resurgance in the sport.


----------



## CEM (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I ordered an SF Premium and Samick Universals yesterday.

-CEM


----------

